# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Aelosoma sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros esta vez quiero presentaros un microorganismo que como podréis comprobar es un poco grande para el objetivo del micro, Aelosoma es un gusano anélido oligoqueto que se dedica a absorber todo los desechos que va encontrando a su paso.

 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-oct-2017),HUESITO (10-oct-2017),Los terrines (10-oct-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo unas fotos del gusano Aelosoma por partes, al ser un poco grande dijéramos entre comillas.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-oct-2017),HUESITO (14-oct-2017),Jonasino (16-oct-2017),Los terrines (14-oct-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches y por lo que se ve esta lloviendo en algunas partes de la península.

Subo un video donde se puede ver nuestro anelido en pleno banquete, si esperáis hasta el final del video podréis comprobar la gran labor que realiza este microorganismo. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-oct-2017),HUESITO (19-oct-2017),Jonasino (23-oct-2017),Los terrines (19-oct-2017),perdiguera (19-oct-2017)

----------

